# Photographic Tent For Watches Etc



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This was reviewed in one of my computing magazines this month.









It got good reviews, is relatively in-expensive compared to some I've seen, is in the UK, and they've used watches to evaluate it









It's probably a must-have for the serious indoor watch protographer. I _think_ Stan made his







, I tried but only had limited success...so I may just splash out on the smaller one.

http://www.ephotomaker.co.uk/

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Lastolite make some great products, I've used a few over the years.

It's quite simple to make a light tent out of readily available materials though not a posh, collapsible one like the Lastolite.

I used an almost transparent plastic storage box that cost a couple of quid, it measures 15x11x7 inches. A hole was cut in one side to allow the camera access, a sheet of typing paper is used as a background.

The whole box is inserted inside a white cotton T-shirt that acts as the diffuser, the box is simply the frame.

It works quite well, additional material can be used for more diffusion if needed.

Cheap and cheerful like the owner.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I gave up with cheap and "cheerfull" after trying different "set ups" with vairious plastic buckets and containers







and got a tent off E-bay for about Â£30 with P+P

It makes life a lot easier just un fold it set up a light(s) and away you go.

The trouble is now I have to retake all my pictures so they are the same









If you are not happy with the lighting in your pictures, I think it's worth the out lay.

Heres a quick shot with the tent and one light I did earlier for the straps Forum. It took about 5 minuets from setting up to putting it away again.

Mike


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> The whole box is inserted inside a white cotton T-shirt that acts as the diffuser


Stan,

would it matter if the T shirt had " Sex Pistols Live" printed on it??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > The whole box is inserted inside a white cotton T-shirt that acts as the diffuser
> 
> 
> Stan,
> ...


Is it complete with safety pins?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I suggest a _ *clean*_ white T-shirt.









It saves a lot of hassle getting the white balance right.
















Safety pins







, you young pup.









Or as my Mum used to say, "You bugger up".









I think that meant "You bugger up the backs".









Remember the "backs"? Only if you lived in a terraced house and read the Eagle or the Lion, I suspect.









Sleep on it you working class bugger ups.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I suggest a _ *clean*_ white T-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was growing up we always lived in `Proper` house`s, none of your working class ` terraced outside plumbing` for us























BTW I remember hearing that the Eagle was mostly read by those from the `Middle Classes` so I don`t suppose it sold well north of Watford Gap


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually I have since lived in a couple of terraced house`s, much to my dear Mother`s disdain


----------

